# Lonely female...



## Shelli (Sep 16, 2016)

Hello. I have 3 white-footed mice I rescued 4 years ago (2 males & 1 female). They were still blind when I found them with a thin layer of grey fur, so very young and are 4 years old as of July 1st. Currently, they are all housed separately in their own bins and still seem to be healthy and active.

My question/concern is:

When are female mice no longer able to get pregnant? I worry that she (Maddlyn Rose) is lonely which I read can affect a female's health and wellbeing. I was hoping I could house her with one of her brothers for companionship, but do not want anymore mice if I can help it.

Another idea I had was to create some kind of shared compartment with a screen separating them so they might have some form of company without risk of pregnancy.

Any advice and answers would be greatly appreciated. I never expected to love these little critters as much as I do and just want them to be safe and content.


----------

